# Can you theoretical people stop talking about jabs in fight videos as if you actually have brains?



## Ugh (Nov 18, 2021)

A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.

Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.

If it's a jab, it's a jab. If it's not, it's not. The only way a jab would be "crappy" is if it's not a jab at all. In which case it would be something else. Most of the time the punches that people are calling "crappy jabs" are just jabs that for one reason or another didn't land. Does that make the jab bad?

Do you theoretical people comment just to do it?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


And you say you're afraid to start fights.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 18, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> And you say you're afraid to start fights.


I am. What's your point?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


You sure have a lot of opinions for someone who is afraid to start a fight, freezes up and can't move when confronted, and has like 2.5 minutes of training...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I am. What's your point?


I was born at night, but not last night.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 18, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> You sure have a lot of opinions for someone who is afraid to start a fight, freezes up and can't move when confronted, and has like 2.5 minutes of training...


So let me get this straight.. the fact that I have extreme anxiety and I've trained for under a year total (the 2.5 minutes crap has to stop btw, you make it seem like I only took one class) means I can't tell it how it is?


----------



## Ugh (Nov 18, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was born at night, but not last night.


Apparently you were because my anxiety should have no bearing on my brutal honesty.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> So let me get this straight.. the fact that I have extreme anxiety and I've trained for under a year total (the 2.5 minutes crap has to stop btw, you make it seem like I only took one class) means I can't tell it how it is?


Well, yes, actually. You have no training and no experience. Those are pretty significant, under the circumstances.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> The only way a jab would be "crappy" is if it's not a jab at all.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 18, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> Not necessarily.


How so?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.


Jab is just a leading arm punch. If you put your body behind it (such as step in back leg and jab), it will have power. If you don't, it can be just a fake punch to set up your cross.

This is powerful jab.

https://i.postimg.cc/m2M5hMM2/Baji-Fajin.gif


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> How so?


It can be slow. They could not be stepping properly with their foot (if it's a step-jab). They could be flaring their elbow. They could be telegraphing. They could be throwing their shoulder into it. They could be leaning into it too much. They could be dropping their guard when they jab. They could have their thumb on the inside of their fists (if not wearing boxing gloves. They could have their wrist bent. It could be aimed too low or too high. Those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 18, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> It can be slow. They could not be stepping properly with their foot (if it's a step-jab). They could be flaring their elbow. They could be telegraphing. They could be throwing their shoulder into it. They could be leaning into it too much. They could be dropping their guard when they jab. They could have their thumb on the inside of their fists (if not wearing boxing gloves. They could have their wrist bent. It could be aimed too low or too high. Those are just off the top of my head.


That makes sense


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> How so?





Ugh said:


> How so?


You said it your self.

The only way?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 18, 2021)

Ugh said:


> the fact that I have extreme anxiety and I've trained for under a year total


This may be why you don't understand Jabs, beyond a fist with the arm extended.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 19, 2021)

Jabs are an art form. I do them so well they named a street after me.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 19, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, yes, actually. You have no training and no experience. Those are pretty significant, under the circumstances.


How do I have "no training?"

Oh why do I even ask? You're just gonna change the subject since apparently being well trained in martial arts means you lose all argument skills.

Hope to God that doesn't happen to me too.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> Apparently you were because my anxiety should have no bearing on my brutal honesty.


You can be honest without treating others with disrespect. That's social skills 101.


Ugh said:


> How do I have "no training?"
> 
> Oh why do I even ask? You're just gonna change the subject since apparently being well trained in martial arts means you lose all argument skills.
> 
> Hope to God that doesn't happen to me too.


Under a year of training is pretty insignificant compared to most people's experience here. Some members have been training for over 40 years.

You can learn a lot about martial arts on here (I certainly have) but you're not entitled to that knowledge. Understanding this - and behaving like a decent person - will get you further.

Back to your question. A jab is a jab, but the quality may differ. If a jab is subpar in terms of power, speed, defensive cover or tactical usage, it's a bad jab.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 19, 2021)

O'Malley said:


> You can be honest without treating others with disrespect. That's social skills 101.
> 
> Under a year of training is pretty insignificant compared to most people's experience here. Some members have been training for over 40 years.
> 
> ...


I'm here to learn, not make friends or cater to yet ANOTHER system that most certainly picks favorites anyway.

Your explanation does make sense though.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 19, 2021)

It's your call if you want to make friends or not. But it's also your responsibility how you treat others.

If you tell a senior instructor in full-contact karate to "drive off a cliff", don't expect him to share his knowledge about sparring with you. The rule here, like in IRL social settings, is to keep discussions civil. 

Your call.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I'm here to learn, not make friends or cater to yet ANOTHER system that most certainly picks favorites anyway.


If you are here to learn then think about what people what people say when they respond don't make the mentality that they are speaking from a "group mentality" perspective.  Much of what is said here are things based the experiences that person has.  If you don't agree then ask them to explain why they think that way.  

Keep in mind that we are communicating through typing.  It may be difficult to know what tone or attitude someone writes in because we can't hear it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


So there's no way to throw a quick straight with the forward hand badly?


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



I can sort of see what you’re talking about;

If you look at street fighter videos, you have quite a few people who are untrained, yet can throw jabs quite well. If you’re not careful, some untrained clown can knock you out, even with a sloppy jab.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you were allowed to Spar you would know the difference between a good and bad jab.


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> If it's a jab, it's a jab. If it's not, it's not.


I don’t know of an experienced boxer that would agree with you, but that’s sports, not combat. With that said, when altercations should last seconds and not minutes the dynamics of the jab changes, still with variations. In our style Eskrido de Alcuizar, we seriously attempt not to duel. But then again things change in a heartbeat…


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 19, 2021)

Holmejr said:


> I don’t know of an experienced boxer that would agree with you.


Yeah I mean a jab can be a feint..to Trick.








						5 Feints for Boxing Tricks
					

How do you make an opponent expose himself? How do you out-box a faster or better skilled fighter. How do you keep an opponent in constant worry about your next move?  Yes, the answer is by using a feint! But a feint is more than just flicking your glove and pretending to do something. It's ab




					expertboxing.com


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> How do I have "no training?"


You have said you have less than a year training, you list 5-6 different systems and stated that the longest you've ever stayed at one school is a couple of months. So, no training.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> Apparently you were because my anxiety should have no bearing on my brutal honesty.


Is "brutal honesty" code for I'm socially inept and don't know how to speak to people in a semi civilized manner? I mean, if we're being brutally honest.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 19, 2021)

“…as if you actually have brains?”  

That is all I need to know to not engage in Discussion with this fellow.  Let him thrash about in the dark.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2021)

I just think the OP is taking a Jab at MT myself... see what I did there 

Jab being defined as *: *to pointedly tease, mock, or make fun of someone


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 19, 2021)

A: What your opinion about ...?
B: How long have you trained?
C: Which MA system do you train?
D: Who is your teacher?
E: Have you ever fought on the street?
F: What color underwear do you have on?
G: ...?

I'm only interested in the subject of "jab". I have no interest in the OP personal information.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A: What your opinion about ...?
> B: How long have you trained?
> C: Which MA system do you train?
> D: Who is your teacher?
> ...


Kind of. Because a persons training and experience relates directly to their ability to judge a technique.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 19, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Kind of. Because a persons training and experience relates directly to their ability to judge a technique.


I though the OP just wants to discuss "jab".

IMO, to step in the back leg and punch with the leading hand fit the definition of "jab".


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I though the OP just wants to discuss "jab".
> 
> IMO, to step in the back leg and punch with the leading hand fit the definition of "jab".


And therein lies the rub. Someone with different training and experience can have a different definition.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



Hi Ugh,

You asked in your title:


> Can you theoretical people stop talking about jabs in fight videos as if you actually have brains?​



I do have a brain, I have a CT  Scan to prove it.   
I also cannot stop just because you asked me too.
I might even do it more, or start up just to see if I can bait you into making more mistakes and set you for crossing the lines of the forum.
Of course many might call that trolling, yet it actually mostly just replying in kind which has the affect of upsetting many who are only looking for conflict.

You asked within your post (* Above *) two questions:



> Most of the time the punches that people are calling "crappy jabs" are just jabs that for one reason or another didn't land. Does that make the jab bad?



The answer it could be a crappy jab because it didn't land.
The idea of a jab is to hit someone.
It can also be to distance them, to set them up. To get them to make a reaction high so you can go low.

Also theoretically, all techniques are ether early, on time or late.
And for those that are early they are either way early (a Crappy jab) , Early - on time, (* Poor terms here, but I am trying to keep it simple as theoretical seems to upset you - and before you or other complain, understand I am trying to reach out and engage *) and Early Late - which would be just a miss. Which could still be a good jab, just the opponent was a half step ahead in moving or leaning.

***
Now just to let you , some people consider You People to be derogatory , and insulting.
You * insert race here* People can start a fight real quick.
Change the insert to a different descriptor such as religion or organization or style or art and now you have also engaged with a high emotional posts and also with a high troll count for the choice of the words.

It also could get you reported as being a troll and or a problem person.

***
Now back to Crappy Jabs

Some of the most crappy jabs I saw were done by the early BJJ guys who did it get a person stepping back and hands high and the would rush in for a single or double leg takedown. 

So, depending upon the plan a Crappy Jab might even be the plan to get the reaction one is looking for. 


Good luck with your posting and we can hope that people don't just start replying with "Crappy Post" to you.

I do wish you the best, even though I am a theoretical person, who also spars and fights (* Not recently due to some injuries *) and I check my theories out while I am sparring.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Martial D (Nov 19, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


While I'm fairly sure this is not a serious post, assuming it is being asked in earnest it betrays a lack of basic knowledge via a vis striking/boxing mechanics. I would recommend a beginner's boxing class to clear this up.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 20, 2021)

I only do theoretical jabs. I have transcended all other types.

Jab or jab not! There is no try...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


So... you have no training or experience and you freeze at the mere thought of sparring. You post that people with only theoretical knowledge are stupid and should shut up. 
Have you considered taking your own advice?


----------



## Ugh (Nov 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> So... you have no training or experience and you freeze at the mere thought of sparring. You post that people with only theoretical knowledge are stupid and should shut up.
> Have you considered taking your own advice?


Now you're putting words in my mouth like a mentally-stunted highschooler. Where did I say I freeze up at the thought of SPARRING?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> Now you're putting words in my mouth like a mentally-stunted highschooler. Where did I say I freeze up at the thought of SPARRING?


You said you would freeze if you were allowed to spar. You also said nobody has ever allowed you to spar. So, ipso facto, you said you would freeze based on the thought of sparring.
Sheeesh. It's not that complicated...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

ballen0351 said:


> Maybe if you were allowed to Spar you would know the difference between a good and bad jab.


Punch a heavy bag without gloves and one will find out.  Punch a Cloth canvas bad and they will learn even more, even when they think they have it right.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I though the OP just wants to discuss "jab".
> 
> IMO, to step in the back leg and punch with the leading hand fit the definition of "jab".


There are many way to throw a Jab which is why a Jab isn't just a Jab.  There are also different ways to Power a Jab.  Boxers have their method of throwing a Jab, Karate has their way, and Kung Fu has their way.  We could probably write a book on the Jab and still miss stuff.

This is what the OP has to understand before any real discussion about the Jab can be had. 

Statements like this "*The only way a jab would be "crappy" is if it's not a jab at all.*" is good to get a discussion going. However, statements like this "*Do you theoretical people comment just to do it*?" on this forum among people who are very experienced with throwing and using a jab is going to get bring some heat. I'm for one am a "Theoretical Person" I don't see it as a bad thing. I see it as natural. First you have a Theory and then you test it out. How can a martial artist or fighter not be theoretical, if they are actually applying what they train and learn?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> And therein lies the rub. Someone with different training and experience can have a different definition.


Yep. Hence why a Jab is not just a jab lol..


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hi Ugh,
> 
> You asked in your title:
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep that title pretty much sets the tone and then the first post from the OP pretty much sets it in tone.  No one here has said that the post doesn't match the title. lol  No one has accused the the title of being Click Bait.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

OP.  

There's a lot of knowledge in this forum if you ask the right questions right statements to get it.   At best I can only assume you hang around a lot of people who talk about theory of how to throw a jab.  I can't speak for others but for me and my training.  I don't hang around people like that.  I don't know of anyone like that in this forum either.  If there are people like that then I'm probably naturally interested in their post and soon leave after I see it.   

I could also assume that you just don't want to listen when people are telling you correctly about throwing a jab that won't break your wrist or knuckles, or damaging your hand.  There's a big difference between Theory and Experience and for the most part, I think you are confusing the 2.


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 20, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> At best I can only assume you hang around a lot of people who talk about theory of how to throw a jab.


Does not Sound like he's ever been in a ring. If he had he would not ask these things. Sounds young to me with zero experience in any fighting.  Needs to stop talking so much and start real training. Boxing then he will get all the jabbing and Action he wants...too much blah..blah...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I though the OP just wants to discuss "jab".
> 
> IMO, to step in the back leg and punch with the leading hand fit the definition of "jab".


His OP doesn't really indicate a desire to discuss. It states an unequivocal opinion - one which doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 21, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I'm here to learn, not make friends or cater to yet ANOTHER system that most certainly picks favorites anyway.
> 
> Your explanation does make sense though.


I hear you. There are a lot of very nice folks here that have a ton of experience. There are also a few folks here with a ton of experience that are quite rude right off the cuff.  I try to be civil here, I get better responses when I am.  I will say that if you get to voicing your opinion here, someone will definitely challenge you on what you say, your age, your experience, how you brush your teeth, or which hand you wipe with.  Not all the opinions expressed here are worth much, but some are truly gems. Try to stay humble and honest because some posters can be rough in their delivery of precious knowledge.
So just be prepared to take some advice, it might be really valuable.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 22, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> And therein lies the rub. Someone with different training and experience can have a different definition.


Yep. Semantics can sure muck things up.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 22, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 22, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


I have read through this thread and see the expected responses to the way/what questions you have asked so. I will try to be more direct with my answer. 

There are 5 jabs that I have learned. Some of them I have heard of by different names. 

Basic Jab - Lean into lead foot and punch straight with the lead hand. 

Step Jab - Step forward with the lead foot and and extend the lead hand, then bring the rear leg forward to normal distance.

Power Jab - Move forward with the lead foot, slide the back foot and power punch with the lead hand. 

Pivot Jab - From orthodox stance, pivot clockwise as you throw the jab. 

Back step Jab - Throw the jab as you are stepping back with the rear foot. They are coming toward you. 

I suspect what you are calling a "crabby jab" is a pivot jab. The arm is similar in position to a crabs arm and most of the power is from the shoulder. I am just spitballing here. 

As far as the comments on this thread. Some are deserved and expected. Some see it as an initiation, some see it as simple aggravation for answering the same old questions. Regardless, I can tell you it does not matter what the format for the conversation, (forum, work, family, etc...) your side of the conversation has not been very becoming or welcoming for others to engage with you. Hence a lot of the push back.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 22, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I have read through this thread and see the expected responses to the way/what questions you have asked so. I will try to be more direct with my answer.
> 
> There are 5 jabs that I have learned. Some of them I have heard of by different names.
> 
> ...


DV, I feel like I missed something. I can't find "crabby" in the post you replied to.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I have read through this thread and see the expected responses to the way/what questions you have asked so. I will try to be more direct with my answer.
> 
> There are 5 jabs that I have learned. Some of them I have heard of by different names.
> 
> ...


A++ for effort


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> DV, I feel like I missed something. I can't find "crabby" in the post you replied to.


Crabby Jab lol. 

I think he's talking about the Japanese Crab technique lol.  I'm pretty sure this film didn't care much for Japan .  I gotta try this at least once.  I gotta see how long someone would be too shocked to fight. lol


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 22, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> DV, I feel like I missed something. I can't find "crabby" in the post you replied to.


Post #1.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 22, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Post #1.


Yeah, I see "crappy" in there 3 or 4 times, but not "crabby".


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 22, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Yeah, I see "crappy" in there 3 or 4 times, but not "crabby".


I stand corrected. Straight up read it wrong.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 22, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I stand corrected. Straight up read it wrong.


Been there.


----------



## RTMairose (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Ugh, you raise a really good question. Sometimes people are talking about the jab as a type of straight lead punch. Some are talking about the execution of that lead punch. I wouldn’t necessarily separate the lead punch from its use and effectiveness in boxing, but I strive to understand the lead punch as a non-telegraphic hit in self-defense. You might enjoy learning its history, development, practice and application in the book by Teri Tom, “The Straight Lead.”


----------



## Petey Nunchakus (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Commenting just to do it.. like what you just did with this question? You're 100 percent wrong about jabs, by the way. Good job

_(Moderator-edited to fix quotes.)_


----------



## RTMairose (Nov 23, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Crabby Jab lol.
> 
> I think he's talking about the Japanese Crab technique lol.  I'm pretty sure this film didn't care much for Japan .  I gotta try this at least once.  I gotta see how long someone would be too shocked to fight. lol


“Hey, Crabcakes, see if you can match my Drawn Butter Style!”


----------



## Sag1200 (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I'm here to learn, not make friends or cater to yet ANOTHER system that most certainly picks favorites anyway.
> 
> Your explanation does make sense though.


You must be a real joy to instruct. Your whole approach is rude, your lack of respect appalling. You want to learn, start by learning some respect.


----------



## auntlisa1103 (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> So let me get this straight.. the fact that I have extreme anxiety and I've trained for under a year total (the 2.5 minutes crap has to stop btw, you make it seem like I only took one class) means I can't tell it how it is?


It means you don’t KNOW how it is. Stop the commentary, check the attitude you project, and dedicate yourself to the training method of the gym you join. There are reasons for the way things are done, and those reasons will reveal themselves with time, training and experience. 

I have generalized anxiety disorder. I get it. I’m also not a very aggressive fighter in the ring, but the instructors who sponsored me for my black belt fear me if I’m ever *really* attacked.

The answer that martial arts offers you doesn’t work the way you think it does. The way you present yourself is that you just want to hit people. One mark of a good martial artist is, they understand fighting as a last resort. Again I say, more time in one place.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 23, 2021)

RTMairose said:


> Sometimes people are talking about the jab as a type of straight lead punch. Some are talking about the execution of that lead punch. I wouldn’t necessarily separate the lead punch from its use and effectiveness in boxing, but I strive to understand the lead punch as a non-telegraphic hit in self-defense. You might enjoy learning its history, development, practice and application in the book by Teri Tom, “The Straight Lead.”


Then you might enjoy this book:








						The Straight Left and How to cultivate it
					

One of the most popular boxers of the early 20th Century, "Peerless" Jim Driscoll wrote multiple books instructing in the sweet science.  With a computed lifetime record of 63-4-6, 39 KO, physical trainer for the British Army in WWI, and internationally regarded for his technical skill, the...



					www.lulu.com
				




Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 23, 2021)

Hanzou said:


> I can sort of see what you’re talking about;
> 
> If you look at street fighter videos, you have quite a few people who are untrained, yet can throw jabs quite well. If you’re not careful, some untrained clown can knock you out, even with a sloppy jab.


This statement is truth. Seen it more than once.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Nov 23, 2021)

Sag1200 said:


> You must be a real joy to instruct. Your whole approach is rude, your lack of respect appalling. You want to learn, start by learning some respect.


Maybe that's why he collects dogis instead of studying an art.


----------



## angelariz (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Why are you calling people theoretical? Are you a professional fighter? An armed guard, or a soldier? A street thig?
Then everything you are saying is theory.  Some of us have held some or all of those jobs. You insult observations by people but, who are you?

Forgive me if I'm wrong but it sounds like you are getting drunk and angry typing.


----------



## angelariz (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> A jab is a quick straight with the forward hand. Either it's a quick straight with the forward hand or it isn't.
> 
> Yet people are always saying things like "crappy jab," "sorry excuse for a jab," blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


And for the record,  in my group and my teachers groups, there are 5 jabs. 
So you should go to class and some boxing lessons Before you spar and or armchair quarterback.


----------

